# [SOLVED] Laptop running too slow



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi,
This problem has been occurring from the past few days. Whenever I run my laptop on battery, it becomes slow. Even after I plug in the charger, it continues to run slowly. But if I run the laptop continuously on AC power, it shows no problem. Please help.
System specifications:
HP G62 laptop
Core I3 2.4 GHz
3 GB RAM
320 GB HDD
1 GB ATI HD5470 Graphics Card dedicated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

Check this sticky out here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/caring-for-your-notebook-computer-542731.html


----------



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

Sorry but I didn't understand. The article is about how to use the laptop but not on what to do if a problem occurs.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

Run this HP health check to see if it comes up with anything and it will be worth saving the URL to a Wordpad doc for future ref. HP System Check for Notebook PCs such as for driver updates etc.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*



cheerfulari said:


> Sorry but I didn't understand. The article is about how to use the laptop but not on what to do if a problem occurs.


Follow these two sections here:

Regular cleaning and maintenance is extremely important. & Defragment your hard drive regularly

Then also take a look at this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/is-your-pc-running-slow-532072.html


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

In addition to what chief advised you can also check third party power plans management software, i.e. HP software.

In your first thread you said you were getting your laptop repaired, is it the same? Is this happening since repaired? Oh, and can you close the older thread?


----------



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

Hi,
Defragmenting hasn't solved the issue.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

Have you run the HP System checks yet as in my previous post ?


----------



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

Yes, I have run it and it showed no errors.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

Does your battery show as fully charged in the Taskbar and have you checked to see if you get the same problem when running in Safe Mode with Networking via tapping F8 on bootup ?


----------



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

The battery shows as fully charged. And I am not getting the problem when running in Safe Mode with Networking. But the videos are not playing smoothly, might be due to the reason that the graphics driver is not working in safe mode.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

I guess that the next step would be entering *msconfig* as an Adminstrator from the cmd prompt and under *Services* tick the box to *Hide* *All MS* *Services*

Untick all of the remaining boxes >> Apply >> OK >> Reboot the computer. You will then have to reinstate them one by one, rebooting with each to see if any are the cause of the power drain.

Prior to doing that, after running on battery for say 30 mins, switch off, remove the AC cord (if connected) and turn the laptop over to check if the battery is displaying excessive heat. If it is, then remove it and examine the pins on the laptop as well as the connections on the battery for signs of overheating as well as any misalignment. They could be brownish with overheating but also ensure they are clean, otherwise.

As the slow running doesn't occur in Safe Mode etc then the additional load of the Services, rather than a particular service could be the cause, but you will still need to go through the elimination steps.

If it is running hot, then you could be looking at a new battery.


----------



## cheerfulari (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

I do not know what happened. After unticking all of them and rebooting, I ticked the first one and everything seemed all right. After that, I enabled all of them, rebooted and no problem is there at all. Only the Adobe Flash Player Update Service is not getting enabled. And by mistake I had stopped all services including MS services.Even after I have clicked enable all, some are still disabled.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Laptop running too slow*

What you will need to do is to restore to an earlier point.

From *All Control Panel Items* click on *System* then *System Protection* (in left pane), click on *System Restore* then the radio button for *Choose a different restore point/Next*

Choose one immediately prior to altering the Services config, you can check to see which programs are affected if you want for ref. but this will be academic.

Once you've completed that and rebooted for it to take effect, check to see if you have the same slow running on battery.

If you have then repeat the procedure via msconfig *and this time click the* *Hide all MS services button first before unticking the rest*, then start the reinstate.

Don't worry about the Flash Update Service not being enabled, mine is ticked but showing as Stopped. In the recent Flash update, you now get the options for either Auto Update, Notify First or Never Notify.

If you haven't got the current Flash Player, then after you've got this sorted uninstall your current Flash using the appropriate uninstaller Uninstall Flash Player | Windows then from Adobe - Downloads you can download the current version if you haven't already done so. The first link also gives the current status of your Flash Player.


----------

